# Lamp ? for you pros



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Was going to try my hand at turning a lamp. The only problems is I'm worried about not turing it but to get a hole down through the center for the lamp hardware. Went to crafts supply they have one that will go right into the mortise. The problem is it is a 3/8" bit and the lamp part is 3/8" need I beleive is a 11/32 or 9/32" bit can't remember which where can I get something like that I know I could buy a drill chuck and use that but fundage isn't there.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Check with your local industrial supply house for a long shank bit. Since this is a non-critical dimension an import drill bit would be fine. No local places? Try: www.wttool.com


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mike really nice site and resonablly priced. Added it to the favorites.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Glen

You can make one if you have a grinder or a good belt sander...
Pickup some pipe out of the scrap pile the size you need and that will fit your big drill ( black pipe works best) then take it to the grinder, because you are drilling wood and only one hole, it only needs to last for one job, just find a drill bit and copy it ..without the flutes they are easy to make then once you have it done use wax on the shaft and take it slow and easy and it will do the job.

You can also make one this way ▼
Think of a rock drill bit or to say the way it's cut and do the same on the end of a pipe  if you don't have big drill you can drive a bolt in the end of the pipe so you can chuck it up in the drill....just drive it and put a roll pin in the pipe and the bolt ,without the head on the bolt...the roll pin will do the job.

You can also make one this way ▼
Take a old Spade bit the size you need to use get a 1/4" pipe ,cut a hack saw slot on one end about 1" long tap the spade bit in the end of the pipe and use some of the expox.glue and and glue the bit in the end,many of the spade bits are 1/4" shank dia. this is quick and easy way, it can be as long as you need... just drill a starter hole for the bit so the spade can run true at the start. 

Old timmers used the tricks a long time ago, to make log homes.

You can also use a steel bar that you heat up and flaten on the end (like a spade bit) for the cutting bit then sharpen it and then heat treat it...

It should take you how a hour or so to make your own bit or less. 

--------------
--------------


Glenmore said:


> Was going to try my hand at turning a lamp. The only problems is I'm worried about not turing it but to get a hole down through the center for the lamp hardware. Went to crafts supply they have one that will go right into the mortise. The problem is it is a 3/8" bit and the lamp part is 3/8" need I beleive is a 11/32 or 9/32" bit can't remember which where can I get something like that I know I could buy a drill chuck and use that but fundage isn't there.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

If you're not turning it from one piece, but from several pieces glued up for the blank, you can predrill the pieces before you glue them up. 

Brian


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can also put the hole in the lamp before you turn it. Plow a groove down the length of two pieces of stock, then glue them together. Turn it just like you would turn any other glued up piece, no problems, no special bits!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sure, you can predrill or make your own bit. Or you can spend $6 for a set of 12" long bits. How much is your time worth?
http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/22928/nm/Wood_Drill_Bits_Set


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mike did one better got a #2 mandrel and a drill chuck for the lathe. Cost me under 20 so I have the drill bit now I'm all set thanks again for the site. No it will be all one piece got some clear pine 4x4's waiting at the mill for pickup. So I'll be getting busy. Going to make my first one for my youngest boy. Should hear him dad who's doing the wiring like he should worry. hahahaa Not like I'm making it for the bath tub or something.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug where did you find or how did you make the fire lamps. Funny I have 2 jr firepersons in my home. My youngest boy and my only daughter both of them volunteered.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nozzles were taken from a ship I worked on, they were damaged during use (that and sitting out on deck for almost 30 years...) Slowly started working on them, disassembling them, sandblasting, etc. Found when they were sandblasted and wire wheeled they were too pretty, just didn't look right. So I snuggled them up against one of the turbine casings, its about 230 deg F there, and let them 'age'. Once I got a little more of the orange bronze color, I hit them with a clear coat.

I love turning 'trash to treasure', mainly because the raw materials are at the right price, and because the piece has character and history as soon as its done.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice thread... A good bunch of tips, ideas, and projects.

Great!

Thank you all.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

For the 3/8" lamp parts, I think the bit I use is 13/32" or 7/16", but I'm not positive. I do know HD has the long bits, but the interim sizes may not be available there. I forgot where I got mine. If you do a search, you can look for "bellhangers bits".


----------

